# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Dịch thuật ở Tỉnh Lào Cai cùng những điều bạn nên biết

## Trans24h

Lào Cai là một trong những địa phương đi đầu về các chính sách dành cho nhà đầu tư nước ngoài. Với chủ trương thu hút có chọn lọc, trong nhiều năm liền Lào Cai duy trì được đà tăng trưởng của dòng vốn FDI vào các dự án chất lượng, sản phẩm có giá trị gia tăng và tính cạnh tranh cao từ các group quy mô lớn, xuyên quốc gia. Bên cạnh đó, xu hướng du học đang không ngừng tăng lên, khi nhiều gia đình đầu tư cho các bạn học sinh mới tốt nghiệp THPT, đó là lý do khiến cho nhu cầu dịch thuật, phiên dịch tại Lào Cai không ngừng tăng lên.

*Đôi nét về Công ty dịch thuật tại Lào Cai của chúng tôi*

Công ty dịch thuật, Phiên dịch Trans24h là công ty dịch thuật phiên dịch được thành lập và đi vào hoạt động từ 2009 bởi các nhà Quản Trị có tầm, có tâm cùng đội ngũ biên dịch viên được đào tạo bài bản, hiểu biết về nhiều chuyên ngành chuyên biệt. ý kiến của chúng tôi là sự thành công của khách hàng chính là sự thành công của chúng tôi. Lấy sứ mệnh phục vụ khách hàng làm mục tiêu hoạt động, chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực nhằm mang đến khách hàng các dịch vụ tương xứng với chi phí mà khách hàng đã chi trả khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Xem thêm các thông tin của chúng tôi tại đây

Xem thêm: Dịch thuật công chứng tại Lào Cai

Nhằm đem đến dịch vụ dịch thuật chất lượng cao cho quý khách hàng tại Lào Cai, Chúng tôi đã thiết lập Văn Phòng dịch thuật tại Lào Cai tại địa chỉ 123 Lê Trọng Tấn, Dĩ An, Lào Cai. đó là địa chỉ hoàn toàn tin cậy để quý khách hàng có thể giao dịch trực tiếp.

*Các dịch vụ cơ bản của Văn phòng dịch thuật tại Lào Cai Bao Gồm:*

1. Dịch thuật đa ngôn ngữ & đa chuyên ngành

Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng và dịch thuật chuyên ngành trên 10 loại ngôn ngữ thông dụng bao gồm : tiếng Anh, Nhật, Trung, Hàn, Đức, Pháp, Nga, Thái Lan, Campuchia (Khmer), Lào) và nhiều ngôn ngữ hiếm khác theo yêu cầu

2. Cung cấp phiên dịch đa ngôn ngữ ngắn ngày và dài ngày cho các tổ chức, cá nhân có nhu cầu thuê phiên dịch để phục vụ cho việc triển khai dự án: Các phiên dịch viên của chúng tôi là những người đã có trải nghiệm về nghề, am hiểu 4 kỹ năng cơ bản (nghe, nói, đọc, viết sang thạo) chắc chắn sẽ làm cho quý khách hàng hoàn toàn hài lòng

3. Cung cấp dịch vụ hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự trọn gói: Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự là một thủ tục hành chính với chức năng xác nhận giá trị của một văn bản công nước ngoài, kiểm tra tính xác thực của chữ ký trên văn bản và tư cách của người ký văn bản đó​.

*Những ưu điểm khi sử dụng dịch vụ dịch tại Lào Cai của chúng tôi*

– Công ty dịch thuật, phiên dịch chúng tôi có khả năng thuật công chứng tại Trans24h > 10 ngôn ngữ thông dụng, với 50 chuyên ngành khác nhau: tiếng Anh, tiếng Trung(tiếng Hoa), tiếng Hàn quốc, tiếng nước Nhật, tiếng Pháp, tiếng Đức, tiếng Nga, tiếng Thụy Điển, tiếng Séc, tiếng La tinh, tiếng Hà Lan, tiếng Ả rập…vv

– Xử lý đa dạng các loại hồ sơ, giấy tờ có tính pháp lý khác nhau như:

1. hồ sơ cá nhân, hộ tịch, Học bạ, Văn bằng, Chứng chỉ, Khai sinh, Giấy phép lái xe, Đăng ký kết hôn, giấy ly hôn, Chứng minh nhân dân, Hộ chiếu, Lý lịch tư pháp…

2. hồ sơ tổ chức, doanh nghiệp: tài liệu đấu thầu, hợp đồng kinh tế, Báo cáo tài chính tổ chức, Đăng ký kinh doanh, hồ sơ luật…

– Hơn 99.5% khách hàng hài lòng và tin tưởng sử dụng dịch vụ thường xuyên hàng năm.

– Quy trình thực hiện khép kín, quản lý và điều hành chuyên nghiệp giúp Khách hàng nhận kết quả tài liệu sớm nhất đúng như cam kết.

– Tư vấn và hỗ trợ khách hàng nhanh nhất: trực tiếp qua điện thoại, email, tại văn phòng , phản hồi chậm nhất trong vòng 15 phút kể từ khi Khách hàng liên hệ.

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng dịch vụ dịch thuật tại Lào Cai*

Để sử dụng dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng Trans24h của chúng tôi quý khách hàng vui lòng thực hiện các bước sau

*1. Gọi điện đến Hotline: 0948944222 để nghe tư vấn dịch vụ*

2. Giao văn bản tại 123 Lê Trọng Tấn hoặc Scan hồ sơ gốc gửi vào mail dichthuatsaigon247@gmail.com để lại tên và sdt để chúng tôi liên hệ lại sau báo giá (Bộ hồ sơ scan là đã có thể công chứng bản dịch, chúng tôi khuyến nghị khách hàng gửi hồ sơ bản scan để tránh thất lạc tài liệu gốc. hồ sơ có thể được scan tại quầy Photo)

3. Chúng tôi liên lạc lại sau báo giá, quý khách xác nhận dịch vụ qua email và cung cấp các thông tin cơ bản: Tên, Sdt cá nhân, địa chỉ để chuyển phát hồ sơ ( xác nhận như sau: tôi đồng ý chấp thuận với thời gian và mức giá như trên, tài liệu hoàn thành đề nghị gửi về: Tên, Sdt cá nhân, địa chỉ)

*Để có thêm thông tin chi tiết, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty dịch thuật Trans24h
Website: https://dichthuatcongchung24h.com/di...g-tai-lao-cai/Hotline: 0948944222Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

----------

